# Shopping Basket script



## babylon303 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi there, I'm designing a commercial website which will involve paying customers. Can anyone reccomend a good Shopping Basket script, where people can order products, tailor these products to their specifications, and pay via PayPal?

Admittedly, I have the programming skills of a dead horse, but have intermediate computer knowlege, so the simpler to configure the better really!

Many thanks!

babylon303


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hello;
What server markup language are you looking for in your script.

Hotscripts.com has alot of scripts, perhaps they have a shopping cart for you.


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

I believe PayPal has their own shopping cart that you can customize for your products. You may want to check that out.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.oscommerce.com/
http://www.zencart.com/


----------



## babylon303 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm looking for something very simple! Like I say, I have no programming knowlege apart from basic HTML. Ideally, It'd be good if I could get a WYSIWYG solution - something similar to Dreamweaver, that writes all the code for you. Does such a thing exist?


Thanks for all help so far!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I just gave you two solutions. Those are the two most popular. Don't take any offense to the next comment. I really get frustrated with people who want to do Web Programming and don't want to learn the basics of setting up scripts or learning how to program html. They sit there and expect programs like Dreamweaver to do everything for them. Dreamweaver will never be able to AutoMagically write PHP, ASP or Perl scripts for you. This is what you need to do what you want to do. ZenCart and OScommerce are the two most popular apps for what you want to do. 

They both have excellent documentation on how to setup the scripts and they also have their own dedicated forums like this forum.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## babylon303 (Jan 5, 2005)

The reason I want to use WYSIWYG is because I have severe dyslexia, not that I don't want to 'learn the basics'.

Consider this when you get on your almighty coding trip next time you offer 'assistance'.


----------



## PUG (Dec 16, 2002)

Don't take any offense to the next comment.....:down: 
Well no apologies from Mr Code so I'll do it on behalf of the right brainers who understand. Sorry for not taking into consideration, the varying ways ones mind works. It's important to think before you speak ill of those you know nothing about.

That said did you have any luck babylon303 with finding a wysiwyg cart?

Were you after a simple or sophisticated method? Love to know what you used/using.

It's obviously hard for coders to grasp that there is no point in spending a week trying to learn what they could churn through in 5hrs. Ohhhhh, the envy.:up: 

Play Nice People

P 2 the U 2 the G


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This has nothing to do with coding at all. I am not a coder anymore. I still do shell scripting but no more programming. It is really not that difficult setting up a script to run. Most of them do have Web based setup and configuration. There really isn't any coding involved at all with this stuff. On most webhosts you could basically just upload the darn script to your site. Many webhosts have the eCommerce scripts already installed, you just need to activate them.


----------



## PUG (Dec 16, 2002)

Quite. - I feel the fact of the matter is that what some people find simple others may find daunting, so wading through something that looks like a foreign language even with an english spin can drive one to tears. Should I use .net .asp .php .jsp .cfm .psp......lah de dah. You know what I mean. I'm glad you can accomplish scripting/programming because it escapes me.

Over and out.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Have you purchased your hosting yet? If not, then I reccomend you get your hosting from www.iPower.com. If you purchase the PRO PLUS Plan, it comes with 3 free Shopping Baskets:

*OS Commerce Shopping Cart 
Agora Shopping Cart 
Pay Pal Shopping Cart*

I honestly have never used any of them before, but you might want to give it a shot.

Link to iPower's PRO PLAN: http://www.ipower.com/webhosting_proplan.html


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

PUG said:


> Quite. - I feel the fact of the matter is that what some people find simple others may find daunting, so wading through something that looks like a foreign language even with an english spin can drive one to tears. Should I use .net .asp .php .jsp .cfm .psp......lah de dah. You know what I mean. I'm glad you can accomplish scripting/programming because it escapes me.
> 
> Over and out.


Explain to me what coding or programming you have to do to setup a PHP or Perl script!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Squashman said:


> Explain to me what coding or programming you have to do to setup a PHP or Perl script!


Are you being serious?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

CTI said:


> Are you being serious?


Yes.


----------



## PUG (Dec 16, 2002)

Squashman said:


> Explain to me what coding or programming you have to do to setup a PHP or Perl script!


Considering I'm blonde and only know that Lingo isn't considered "programming", then you must be ramming home the point. duh

Action SCRIPT
Java SCRIPT
Write me a PHP SCRIPT!!!

Fair point,

There ain't much I haven't tried to get on your wave length. Sitting next to someone like yourself as equals in a class for example is like driving against a Ferrari with a Mini, we both have 4 wheels etc but the mechanics are worlds appart. (I hope you like that annalogy)

For me just wading through Source _Code_ (whoops, mark up lang) is a mission but when its not even there.....ala Serverside _Script_ the method just seems to go on to infinity (and beyond). (Starting from scratch is hasn't worked in the past.)

I have just done a very average job with a website using Flash and other tidbits. Main problem is I needed to be working with someone like yourself, asking for help instead of trying to read the wrong info or using the least favoured/practical methods. It's just an overwhelming area and frankly I feel I shouldn't be in the game. That said when it works I suprise myself even though I know it's still at the most basic level.

*Perhaps you can point me down the right track for these scinarios.*

1. Best way to make a custom online warranty form using: html ed, cgi script???, server, DB=MS Access

Want it to be filled out buy user, the form gets sent to a DB to log details and also sends/creates a printable version/email for Physical Records both back to customer and to Staff member. Like say a PDF. Lets say I dont tackle this, who should I be looking for, cgi specialist, DB etc. 

Name (textbox), 
Address, ''
Phone, ''
Email, ''
Age: 4 x Radio Butts
Number of X: 5 x Radio Butts
Age of X, TBox
How did you find www: TBox
Which product did you purchase: 12 x Check Box'es
Date: TB.TB.TB ???
Rate product...: 1-10 scale ?? Drop Menu
Explain why: TBox 
Any Suggestions about product: TBox
Can we email you about X? yes/no RadioButs

Thanks for Shop links CTI - and thanks in advance for any suggestions SquashMan etc


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

We both are thinking about something different. The websites I have coded, I have only had to do minimal html coding which can mostly be done in Dreamweaver. When it comes to having a dynamic website, you usually need to be running some type of scripting. Perl PHP ASP JavaScript.......... This doesn't mean you have to write the script yourself. Most of the time, the script has already been written for you. That is why there is large repositories of Scripts on the web.

Coding a shopping cart in dreamweaver would be impossible. You need something server side to keep track of it all. That is why I suggested he use ZenCart or Oscommerce. The scripts are already written for him and the administration of the program is all web based.

I am not a web programmer. I did have to take a class on it years back in school. I have coded websites in the past and have setup cgi and php scripts for friends and family who have websites. I just get a little wound up when I see people think that they can do everything in Dreamweaver. They think that after taking one class in dreamweaver that they should be making $100 an hour because they can make a website with it.

If you can't learn how to setup pre-written PHP, Perl or ASP scripts, then you shouldn't be coding websites for anyone, especially Commercial websites that require customer interaction like the person who started this thread.

And just to re-iterate my other point. I don't care what handicap he has. If someone who is legally blind can code and setup PHP scripts, then someone with dyslexia can do it as well.


----------



## pocketangel (Jul 13, 2005)

Someone with dyslexia has a different type of problem than someone who is unable to see. Dyslexics brains scramble what they see. Visually impaired people can hear use audio to "see" their codes, and it is not scrambled. I'm not taking a side here, but I don't think there is any tools that are capable of unscrambling code and text on the computer.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

pocketangel said:


> Someone with dyslexia has a different type of problem than someone who is unable to see. Dyslexics brains scramble what they see. Visually impaired people can hear use audio to "see" their codes, and it is not scrambled. I'm not taking a side here, but I don't think there is any tools that are capable of unscrambling code and text on the computer.


What keeps a person with Dyslexia from using the same tools that blind people use to work on their computers and program code.


----------



## pocketangel (Jul 13, 2005)

They also scramble when writing. Nevermind Squash. I don't think you want to understand.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

pocketangel said:


> They also scramble when writing. Nevermind Squash. I don't think you want to understand.


No I want to understand. I have run into this issue at the school district I worked for and the people with Dyslexia and the visually impaired students would use a Screen Reading program. How does a screen reading program not work for someone who has dyslexia. Zoom Text helped alot of our students.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I think Squashman's point is that using Dreamweaver with no coding knowledge is not going to work for a site that deals with personal information and credit card numbers.


----------

